

VMware has open sourced their client for virtual desktop - nishantmodak
http://blogs.eweek.com/permit_deny/content001/virtualization/vmware_vdi_open_source_client_released_for_thin_client_makers.html
Code is hosted at google-code.&#60;p&#62;http://code.google.com/p/vmware-view-open-client/&#60;p&#62;which indicates something brewing between the two. ?
======
tsetse-fly
The title is misleading. I get the feeling that everyone who upvoted this
submission, did so reflexively without ever visiting the article.

VMWare is open sourcing VMware View, a product intended for thin client
manufacturers.

~~~
wmf
Yeah, this software isn't that exciting; it looks like rdesktop with a few
added features.

------
mmmurf
Is there any reason to check this out? I've been using virtualbox for a while
and can't think of any reason to stop.

~~~
tsetse-fly
Did you even bother to read the article?

They're open sourcing VMWare View (formerly called VMWare VDI) not VMWare
Workstation. View is thin client software for remote desktop delivery.

<http://www.vmware.com/products/view/>

~~~
mmmurf
No I didn't, which is why I asked the question I asked. I guess I didn't know
that vmware made stuff other than virtual machine software.

------
andrewf
VMWare's brands within brands within brands continue to confuse me.

I'm hoping at some point this leads to a client for OS X and/or X11 that can
talk to ESXi and VMWare Server. At the moment you have to manually configure
each VM to expose a VNC-compatible server, or run the VMWare Windows client
inside _cough_ a VM.

------
jacquesm
I'm sure VMware has been studying netscape vs microsoft with a very good
spyglass and they've decided to let this trial balloon go up to see if they
can harness the oss community to help them out.

It's very much appreciated that they did this, let's hope that they will do
more!

~~~
tsetse-fly
No, FOSS developers will not help much because the product is VMWare View.
It's specifically for thin client makers.

~~~
jacquesm
yes, I realized that. I see this as a 'trial balloon', if it works for them I
would hope that they will release more.

~~~
tsetse-fly
This is not in anyway a trial with open source software. FOSS developers work
on software that they're familiar with. I doubt very many of them own thin
client hardware. They also don't like proprietary software and on the other
end of this client is VMWare's closed-source server software.

VMWare is open sourcing this product because thin clients tend to run on
exotic hardware and they want to allow manufacturers to easily port and
install their client. That ensures that they'll be locked into VMWare's server
product.

------
jwilliams
Does anyone have experience with this? How much does this overlap with the
BaseShield ( <http://baseshield.com/> ) offering?

